# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Backup

## Sirius

Tek kjo tem ftoj lexuesit te shprehin mendimet e tyre rreth keti sistemi pak te njohur dhe shum efikas.

Aresya e hapjs te kesaj teme eshte kompenzimi i kohes, pse e them kete spese gjdo kush nga ju humbeni koh duke instalu nje antivirus, antispyware etj. po ashtu edhe ata qe tash me kan pc e infektuar humbin shum koh per ti bere nje skanim sistemit dhe shum probleme tjera ne windows qe te marrin shum koh.


Nese fitoni eksperienc ne perdorimin e Backup do te jeni te mbrojtur 100% nga qfar do lloj sulmesh apo problemesh qe mund tju shfaqen ne sistem.

Per pergaditjen e BACKUP ne menyr perfekte nevoitet nje far rendi i hapave qe duhet te merrni.

1. Se pari formatoni PC dhe instaloni nje OS (Shkurtes per sistem operativ apo windows).
2. Instaloni gjitha Update ne menyr manuale nga serveri i OS tuaj dhe zgjidhni opsionin autoupdate.
3. Instaloni gjitha programet qe i perdorni me shpesh dhe mundoheni te mos tju paraqiten errora gjat instalimit.
4. Pasi ta kompletoni PC sipas deshiret tuaj (mos instaloni antivirus apo ndoj prog. tjeter per mbrojtje te sistemit) tash instaloni programin per Backup ju rekomandoj Norton Ghost.
5. Pas instalimit te Norton Ghost tash krijoni nje Backup dhe ruane ku te doni ne D:, USB HDD, USB Flash etj. vetem ne at partisipim ku keni te instalum OS mos e ruani.

Pasi keni komletu pes pikat e lartpermendura tash mundeni me eksperimentu me PC tuaj te provoni prog. edhe enese e dini se dot jav shkatrroj sistemin, te provoni funksionet e vireseve etj. sepse dot jeni te mbrojtur 100 %

Kur do qe te keni qfar do problemi qoft ai edhe me i vogel qe ju besdis  krejt qka ju duhet bere eshte te beni Recovery permes cd boot qe vjen me Norton Ghost.


Kjo ishte perdorimi i Backup ne pika te shkurta per sot dhe heren tjeter do ta pregadis nje tutorial per instalimin dhe perdorimin e Backup permes Norton Ghost

----------


## valdetshala

Po pse te mos sigurohemi me nje antivirus me firewall te vet, me antispyware dhe te explorojme me sy mbyllur, psh qe 6 ose 7 muaj nuk kam pasur nevoj as per me te voglin riparim, bile po mos te ishte kurioziteti nuk do kem nevoj fare per formatizim me vite te tera, me fal por kur ti po thu a qe nuk ka nevoj per antivirus mua po me duket qe Sikur Shtepia pa Qeles ose pa zot shtepie, nje fabrike pa rojtar etj,,,

mendimi im ,  pa keqkuptime

----------


## Sirius

> Po pse te mos sigurohemi me nje antivirus me firewall te vet, me antispyware dhe te explorojme me sy mbyllur, psh qe 6 ose 7 muaj nuk kam pasur nevoj as per me te voglin riparim, bile po mos te ishte kurioziteti nuk do kem nevoj fare per formatizim me vite te tera, me fal por kur ti po thu a qe nuk ka nevoj per antivirus mua po me duket qe Sikur Shtepia pa Qeles ose pa zot shtepie, nje fabrike pa rojtar etj
> ,,,
> 
> mendimi im ,  pa keqkuptime




Keqkuptime as pak un kam thene se nese ju pengon antivirusi me hakirat apo ne shpejtsin e kompjuterit nuk keni nevoj me instalu dhe kjo metoda qe kam postu duket e pa logjikshme per lexuesit por kur ta postoj tutorialin besoj se dot ju pelqej dhe prap e ritheksoj shum nga lexuesit pa e provu nuk binden.

Po cek diqka per veten un gjithmon shkruaj ne pika t'shkurta kjo pak me ben te pa kjart per disa.

----------


## valdetshala

> Po cek diqka per veten un gjithmon shkruaj ne pika t'shkurta kjo pak me ben te pa kjart per disa.


hahah edhe une jam nje lloj si ti ne kete pike, ok nese eshte efektive do e vertetojme sepse edhe metoda e Baptistit ( http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=105432 )ne fillim disa kane pasur dyshime ne te por ne te vertete qe 6 muaj jam duke e perdorur dhe jam i kenaqur me ndalesen e disa rekllamave dhe faqeve.

Suksese

----------


## gertl

Jam ne pritje te tutorialit tat Rrusho.
Mendoj se do te ishte nje mjet me shume ne luften kunder viruseve. Pasi me cpo shohim asnje nga antiviruset apo antispywaret nuk jane 100% efikas.
Flm

----------


## autotune

Jo Norton Ghost nuk mbron aspak viruset, mund ta kesh keqkuptuar rushin, fjala esht per backup.Norton Ghost esht shum shum program i mir per te ber kopjimin e informatave personale ose edhe krejt klonimin e sisitemit pra windowsin. Fjala esht p.sh ke instaluar nje windows te fresket ne kompjuterin tuaj me gjith Driveret  dhe Programet sipas deshires qe nevojiten,dhe pastaj instalon Ghost dhe klonon komplet sistemin p.sh C:/ ne tjeter particion apo edhe te djegesh ne DVD dhe ateher ke nje windows te kompletuar me gjith driveret perkates dhe programet e nevojshme dhe kthimin mund ta besh pa veshtersi, kete  po e lejm hapsit te temes se si behet sepse met vertet esht nje tutorial i gjat qe duhet ber.

----------


## Sirius

> Jam ne pritje te tutorialit tat Rrusho.
> Mendoj se do te ishte nje mjet me shume ne luften kunder viruseve. Pasi me cpo shohim asnje nga antiviruset apo antispywaret nuk jane 100% efikas.
> Flm


Postimi i gertl me nxiti me pregadit tutorialin se koxho pertac jam ne kete aspekt por u bo von neser do ta postoj.
Do ta keni edhe Prog. te ngarkuar.

----------


## gertl

> Postimi i gertl me nxiti me pregadit tutorialin se koxho pertac jam ne kete aspekt por u bo von neser do ta postoj.
> Do ta keni edhe Prog. te ngarkuar.


Edhe njehere faleminderit Rrusho per impenjimin. Vetem mundohu pak qarte te lutem.
FLM

----------


## Sirius

Pregadita nje tutorial edhe per ata qe nuk kan edhe aq njohuri per kompjuter.

Per ata qe nuk e posedojn kete prog. do ta ngarkoj te liqensuar por pasi qe eshte ne dy pjes d.m.th. prog. per krijimin e beckup eshte Symantec Norton Ghost 14.0.211 + Serial dhe aj per Recovery GHOST14MAKER (ky i fundit eshte Bootable pasi qe duhet te jet i till per Recovery system)
Se pari siq e kam cek ne shkrimin e par kompletone PC sipas deshires tuaj.

Fillojm me instalimin e Norton Ghost, per instalim nak kam pregadit tutorial pasi qe eshte shum i thjesht shkoni vetem me next dhe te pytja a doni ta rikyqni pc shko me ok.

Pas rikyqjes se PC ju shfaqet foto ne vijim.
Shko me next



Boshatis: Run Live Update dhe Launch Easy Setup



Tash kliko te Define Baskup Wizart

----------


## Sirius

Boshatis: Back Up My Computer dhe Back Up My Document. Pastaj kliko Custom...
Kjo vlen per me deaktivizu auto Backup




Selekto: Back up my computer dhe next




Selekto: Independent recovery point dhe next

----------


## Sirius

Yes  (Ne kete rast kam qvendos Backup ne PC tim per mu shfaq kjo pytje)




Boshatis te: Limit the number of recovery points saved for this backup dhe next




Next

----------


## Sirius

Prap mos prek asgje vetem next




Ketu selekto: Run backup now dhe finish




Pritni deri sa ti krijoj dy skedaret Backup

----------


## Sirius

Close




Kliko: Status dhe duhet te duket keshtu: Rubrikat te datat duhet te jen te zbrasta (d.m.th. nese jan te zbrasta programi nuk dot bej me Backup automatik)




Nese keni participime tjera dhe nuk doni te beni Backup kliko Volumin dhe Costomize status reporting, No status reporing dhe ok (ne kete rast Programi nuk do tju besdit me mesazhe posht te ora per prezencen e nje volumi pa Backup)

----------


## Sirius

Me ne fund shkarko prog. per krijimin e Backup nese nuk e keni 
http://uploading.com/files/QZ7YLHCT/Symantec Norton Ghost 14.0.211 + Serial.zip.html

Kjo ishte vetem per krijimin e Backup tash fillojm me proceduren e Recovery (siq e kam cek edhe ne shkrimin e par pas krijimit te Backup mundeni qellimisht ta shkatrroni sistemin apo te instaloni ndonje virus mandej ta beni recovery per ti pa ndryshimet pasi qe gjithqka dot jet sic ka qen ne momentin kur keni bere Backup)


Prog. Boot per Recovery do ta ngarkoj se shpejti...

Tash fut cd boot ose USB Flash Boot te programit GHOST14MAKER dhe ristaro PC
(per me kriju nje USB BOOT te ketij programi shikoni postimin nr. 18 te kjo teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=110425) 


Dot ju shfaqet foto ne vijim kliko Recover My computer




Next, Next dhe selekto volumin




OK 




Tash per me qen me te sigurt mundeni me ba kopje folderin Norton Backups qe gjendet ne D: dhe ta bartni ne ndonje vend me te sigurt p.sh. USB flash, USB HDD, ne DVD etj, ose bone Hide per te ju shmand ndonje aksidenti nga ...

Keni the shume opsione tjera ne cd boot ja vlen te provohen.

Per te pa kjarta parashtroni pytje.

----------


## gertl

Shume faleminderit Rrusho per tutorialin. Jam i bindur se ka per te ndihmuar shume anetare te forumit. 
Personalisht mendoj se jam i qarte teorikisht, ndersa ne praktike kur ta provoj do te te them problemet qe mund te me dalin.
Goxha pune, bravo

----------


## gertl

Nje pyetje te shpejte si fillim. Duhet te jesh i lidhur me internetin kur te besh kete backup apo jo?

----------


## Linda-uk

po ne qofte se nuk kemi Norton Antivirus si i behet ?

----------


## Sirius

> Nje pyetje te shpejte si fillim. Duhet te jesh i lidhur me internetin kur te besh kete backup apo jo?



Nuk ke nevoj per lidhje interneti vetem nese nuk e ke programin mund ta shkarkosh te linku qe kam vene te postimi nr. 14 





> po ne qofte se nuk kemi Norton Antivirus si i behet ?


Nuk te nevoitet Norton Antivirus ky pse quhet Norton Ghost nuk ka fare tbej me Norton antivirus

----------


## valdetshala

Shume e kjarte, te lumte

----------


## valdetshala

Vetem sa per njoftim:ç'aktivizo antivirusin per te shkarkuar programin ne fjale sepse fajlli ka virus

----------

